# Pokemon - Post-Apocalyptic World?



## Zuu (Sep 13, 2009)

from /tg/:


> It's complicated, but basically Human Society in Pokemon is suspected to be in the middle of recovering from some sort of apocalyptic disaster, possibly some sort of Gene-war, odds are food and resources are scarce, and it's more efficient to simply send the kids out who aren't needed into the world to try and survive.
> 
> That's why there's hardly any cars and other vehicles, most settngs are actually medium sized islands barely bigger than hawaii or majorca and there are no animals OTHER than pokemon.





> Then there's the fossil pokemon: Supposedly based on dinosaurs, but possibly used as sentient warmachines in some sort of previous pokemon war in bygone ages.





> And Lt. Surge talks about fighting in "The War" [...] Exactly, and furthermore, what is he even a Liuetenant of? At not point do we see any evidence of united national level government, and not even a hint aside from surge of any kind of military in the games.
> 
> The best we get are officer jenny clones and the occaisional town mayor.
> 
> No wonder you've got criminal organisations like Team Rocket or Team Galaxy everywhere.





> Also, the game and the cartoon differ on how big the Kanto and Johto areas are (mostly due to gameplay reasons, nobody want's to play for a week just walking) but I get the feeling that the entire Johto/Kanto Area is barely bigger than England or Japan AT BEST.
> 
> Maybe somewhere out there, there is a completely fucked up mainland, where the pokemon eat humans, who are forced to hide underground to survive both the pokemon, and the mutant hybrids who just want to yiff everything to death.


Discuss.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol, that's a pretty interesting theory. As cool as it sounds, I don't think that's what was going through GameFreak's head. Still, that'd be an awesome idea for a more mature Pokemon game. Hear that GameFreak? Feel free to write some of this down.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 13, 2009)

The first thing I thought was that Cyrus broke the world and you had to go everywhere finding your Pokemon again when I read the title.

Don't know if that's much of a basis though, some things in Pokemon are quite advanced, and due to the size of the regions and the ability to just run, surf, etc with Pokemon, I doubt they'd use any sorts of cars or major vehicles.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 13, 2009)

Off-topic, but how did you manage to find a Pokemon thread on /tg/?

Anyway, it's a bit too analytical. I mean the society's really all happy and stuff, with no actual law apart from the poaching and stuff.


----------



## Spatz (Sep 14, 2009)

You broke my head...


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 15, 2009)

THIS 
(it's super long, so don't read it if you don't have much time.)

I think it's a cool theory, but why can't the pokemon world just exist, and have had it's own wars. They talk about a war in Lucario and the Mystery of Mew, and it's not impossible that a war could have happened before your character was born or while they were young, and have been resolved before they started their journey. Wars happen everywhere the only reason they're only mentioned in pokemon is becuase it's a kids game. It could be an entirely different planet, just that humans somehow managed to get there, and we began to populate it somehow. During this something happened on earth, and we lost contact, so while there wasn't anyone to feed us news of earth, we began making up our own theories and soon all of the real history was lost, but we have TVs because things were brought. It would explain the ability to bring new technologies to the planet Via Silph and Devon, and the fact that several things already existed, like Television, bikes, Boats, computers, and the car. You just don't see many cars, because they're not practical for anywhere but cities, and most of them are small enough that people can walk around them. Scientists still had to learn how to make new things though, like the pokedex and pokeballs, because if you remember from the Celebi movie, Sammy had those pokeballs he had to pull a plug out of. 

The idea that it's post apacoliptic isn't completely out there either, becuase you don't get a lot of history except from those books in canalave, and a lot of that is pretty vague. The world could have been destroyed and a new history began, fueling the theories and legends that are told all over the region. While people began to regroup and form new societies, pokemon could have appeared, weather from some strange outburst of radiation that was left over from a bomb or from eveloution, or even both, and new plants began to appear, humans adapted to live in the new world, and discovered that the pokemon could be captured and that they could be used as tools to help reform it, and later that they could become close friends and partners. 

Or maybe it's just a group of experimental islands on earth and no one knows that they're actually there, excpet for a select group of people who origionally made the experiment. They're covering it up with a video game so no one thinks it's really real, and they pay goverments and airlines millions so that no one flies over. They've made it so that no one on the island can get signals from outside, and no one from the outside can get signals in. The group who invented the pokemon and put people on this island are studying how simalar and different the technologies are, and how resourceful humans are with the creatures. Also, everone who first came to the island was brainwashed and had their memory erased before going. What they don't know, though, is that with the invention of porygon Z, the humans there are causing problems with the main computers used to study them, and are slowly learning that they might not be where they origionally thought they were........ (okay, i have to get working on another fanfiction now......)


----------



## H-land (Sep 15, 2009)

If pokemon is the post-apocalyptic world... that'd be pretty cool. Beats L4D or Fallout 3's scenarios, that's for sure. 
I mean, flee your home, perhaps forever, shooting people that you once knew, just fighting to survive, trying to get away from an evil you might never be able to escape... Or you traverse an irradiated wasteland, assuming that you survive the nuclear holocaust with mind and body intact, and try to escape those who weren't so lucky... Or you catch surprisingly awesome magical animals in colorful orbs and by their help, trek across the land, engaging in many the rousing cockfight along the way. I think that the decision is pretty clear.


----------



## @lex (Sep 15, 2009)

Lt. Surge is a proclaimed American. This would mean the games take place outside of America.

Perhaps in Japan. This would also explain the "National" PokéDex, as opposed to an "International". Moving on, the Orre region would be in America, where wild Pokémon are very scarce.

I don't think it's supposed to be an alternatve universe or whatever, just another interpretation of our world: a world where there be Pokémon rather than normal animals. They just seem to be extinct in some parts of the world, while there are a few in Asia and maybe South America.

Of course, this doesn't explain the presence of Indian elephants in the PokéDex... o_ô


----------

